# Allatoona WMA



## dixie (Oct 12, 2005)

I stopped by the check in station there today to look at the log, there were only FIVE deer on it, all small, the biggest was 112 lbs, the smallest 33 lbs, at first I thought maybe they had changed log sheets, but the 112 lber was taken close to opening day. I didn't know allatoona had lost that much land either, it's down to 6818 acres.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 13, 2005)

Allatoona is pretty much down to just the Corp land. I think they lost the timber land below Waleska 2 years ago. Either way, it's certainly not what it used to be.

The Pine Log kill sheet wasn't much better though with 14,000 acres. They had I think 3 does, a small buck, and a 118# boat taken as of last weekend.


----------

